# viridian green laser for $149



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out the viridian green laser website. If you purchase a new sr9 b/4 the summer you can get the laser and holster for $149. Was going to pick up a new sr9 the other day and a friend told me about it. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Dropshot (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I am considering the sr9.


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got out to shoot mine for the first time today. Man, the trigger is easy on this thing.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

just got my sr9 last week and more than likely gonna buy the laser for 150 bucks


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad you posted here b/c I had actually forgot about the laser w/ everything else I have going on. Gotta work on getting that thing. May as well go ahead and get it b/4 they tax the heck out of it or outlaw it. Who knows what's next?


----------

